# Prewar Schwinn Motorbike



## ohdeebee

I'm doing some paint and wheel work for a buddy of mine. This bike came from a barn not far from me and I had known about it for years. Problem is it was never for sale. He was finally able to do some swapping and rescue it from the constant bombardment of bird crap. Although I've been painting since I was 15 (I'm 26 now),this is my first time pinstriping by hand and so far so good. I get fatigued pretty quickly so it's been a work in progress. All of the darts were laid out by hand also just as they were at the factory. This bike is going to be aged once its done so every layer of paint has to be factory correct to get the right look. 

Before:





Darts are done, ready for striping




Fork darts with stripes done




I guess I didn't take any pics of the frame after it was striped but I'll add some too along with the fenders once they're done. Let me know what you think!


----------



## MR D

First off I want to say very nice paint you're doing there. You should be proud of the work you do.

That being said...

What is the deal with painting an old bike to look like it did when it was new, only to "age" the paint to look old once again? I DO get why someone would want original paint to show it's true age (patina), but what is it? What would you do to make it look aged? I know that old paint will mellow over time, and it does look rich and darker. But why take a nicely fresh painted bike and make it look old again?

Just a question I've been wanting to ask for a while.

Mr D


----------



## dmk441

*Motorbike*

Excellent paint job!!! but I am partial to the whole project 

To answer the question above, my overall thought is most people with some degree of financial independence don't choose to knock the paint condition of their bikes, they are able to take everything to a full restoration state.  I agree initially why would one want to slightly distress a nice paint job? in this situation, as is the same for other collectors as well, there is a limit to what can all be spent to upgrade chrome parts or replating, etc. Especially if you don't have all the high end pieces to that bike(to justify your total cost) or if your just trying to preserve the piece and enjoy it as a rider, or trying to match patina of what's left of the chrome pieces with the painted parts, you might need to exercise some of these methods. Plus if you enjoy riding a bike that has a little character, dents, dings, pealing off chrome, rust, faded paint, etc. that would be another reason.  Then all the parts can compliment each other without having anything stick out as a major distraction, or to spend all the extra money on the total restoration end of it, where those funds can be redirected towards the pursuit of the other costly parts that needed for completion. For example, tank and rear rack, etc. I think in the end it all does come down to the cost associated with your purchase, and how much you can afford to put towards it, and the style and look you know you will enjoy it in, as well as at least getting some of these projects out of the ugly old house paint status. Let's say I bought this bike as a complete unit, or the purchase was dirt cheap, which was not the case, (market value was paid) then we'd most likely see all replated chrome pieces and not touching the paint at all after restoration.

Anyway, I would encourage anyone who has a rougher or house painted project that could use a little life breathed back into it, to have Jason, or someone like him bring it to a better level then it currently is in. I think great painting and pin striping on this project.

Great work Jason, keep it up!


----------



## Dave K

Wow looks great!!!!

I am a big fan of painted and aged bikes.  So nice not stressing over finding NOS or rechromed mint parts only to wind up with a bike that is to nice/expensive to ride and enjoy.  

Keep up the great work


----------



## Nickinator

LOVE the paint! great job so far


----------



## ohdeebee

Well put DMK. Thanks everyone for the compliments! I should have more pics up tomorrow.


----------



## old hotrod

MR D said:


> What is the deal with painting an old bike to look like it did when it was new, only to "age" the paint to look old once again? I DO get why someone would want original paint to show it's true age (patina), but what is it? What would you do to make it look aged? I know that old paint will mellow over time, and it does look rich and darker. But why take a nicely fresh painted bike and make it look old again?Mr D




For me, it is a personal preference. I like to ride my bikes and having a 70-year old bike with mixed patina (new seat or pedals with crusty old paint and chrome for example) makes the new or restored parts really stand out and distracts-looks out of place on the bike. And fully restored bikes look too new for me. We do rides with many original paint pre and post war bikes and non collectors are always drawn to the original bikes in the lineup....and will walk past the restored or over-restored bikes because they do not always recognize these as vintage bikes...but again, just what works for me...


----------



## okozzy

*Great Job so far......*

I'm with "ohdeebee, who wants a bike that is too nice to ride? 
I for one, am looking forward to learning his method on aging the paint.


----------



## bricycle

Two thumbs up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR D

Thank you for the answers about aging new paint. It's interesting to see many peoples views, likes & dislikes. Painting a bike in the first place is something I've never had a problem with (no matter what color, original or not). It breaths fresh life into it and keeps you wanting to ride it and show off your work. I've asked this question to collectors and riders as well. In fact I'm glad to see somewhat of a trend happening. Some guys are taking their old bikes which they intended on keeping the frames in their old paint (even rusty) and riding as is. To me, that was sort of silly. But, that's what they liked. Taking a bike and customizing it to the next step (paint) is pretty cool. Now they are showing up painted.

I totally understand about making a bike yours. If making the bike look old again, then that's cool too!

Mr D


----------



## ohdeebee

*Update*

Decals are going on tomorrow. Fenders are in the works. I'll probably knock back the frame paint a little more but we'll see once the metal parts are polished. Feedback welcome!














Boy, the red really didn't show up well in these pics. I'll add more tomorrow when it's lighter out.


----------



## okozzy

*Hmmmm......*

Looking good, are you wet sanding it? what about the small chips on the paint, how do you arrive at those?:eek:


----------



## ohdeebee

okozzy said:


> Looking good, are you wet sanding it? what about the small chips on the paint, how do you arrive at those?:eek:




I can't give away all the secrets! But yes there is some sanding involved as well as a good variety of chemicals.


----------



## okozzy

*Come on*

No one else is on this thread, it'll be just between us.......LOL 



ohdeebee said:


> I can't give away all the secrets! But yes there is some sanding involved as well as a good variety of chemicals.


----------



## Dave K

Looks great.  Please share some of your paint aging secrets with us


----------



## ohdeebee

*Decals*

Decals are on now. I'll age them once they are cured on to the frame. Here are some better shots of the paint and aging process as well. Looks pretty close to original paint to me. I've fooled everyone that's seen the frame in person so far.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Wow!  I am diggin it!


----------



## rustyspoke66

Great job distressing the paint. I've always wanted to try that.


----------



## prewarkid

*La Salle decal*

Great job on the distrestoration!!!  I noticed The decal on the down tube,do you have Any extra la Salle decals laying around that you may consider selling?  I need a pair.  

Thanks!


----------



## Dave K

Looks great.  Looking forward to the complete bike


----------



## Larmo63

I've used a little more "yellow" cream color that looks aged too.


----------



## ohdeebee

*Update!*

Its starting to look like a bike again! I'll be working on the front fender this week. Tank and rack are in the works but will need paint when they arrive. Can someone help this guy (dmk441) with a seat top?! Please!


----------



## Balloontyre

*Dude man Dude*

Lovely, reminds me of... blue waters, white clouds, and a fat cigar!
Lookin good


----------



## bricycle

Balloontyre said:


> Lovely, reminds me of... blue waters, white clouds, and a fat cigar!
> Lookin good




...huh?????


----------



## dmk441

*Motorbike*

I know I do need a better seat top, running out of funds a little after buying a few of the needed items. If someone had a usable correct seat top, and a little cash, I'd let go of the 1937-38 Columbia/Westfield. Email me at dmk441@yahoo.com if interested.


----------



## Dave K

Bike looks great!!!  Please post more pictures when you have time


----------



## ohdeebee

*Last update*

These will be the last pictures before the bike is handed back over to Dave. I'll post multiple pics in the Schwinn forum once it's done as well. Added the rack today as well as the speedometer, crankset and pedals. Also stuck a correct seatpost in there and added the front fender braces. Chain and brake cable will go on next week with the tank. If someone has a correct brake cable or way of making a modern one work I'm all ears! Enjoy the update!


----------



## Dave K

Bike looks great!!!


More pictures please


----------



## supper15fiets

Nice work !


----------



## spitfire

Sharp job, I love the aging!!! You did great work!

   On a note about patina...

  I am a dealer of higher end antique toy trains, put myself through college with them, and after i graduated i just decided i liked it! They are worth far more money in original condition. Like most other antique objects some of the rare pieces are sometimes only a few of a kind. Therefore collectors cannot afford to be picky about condition. If the piece is past the "liveable" barrier and it needs restored, guys pay huge amounts of money for the patina restoration. There was a guy that lived in Ct who passed away just this year in his 90's. He was the best, and even he was sometimes fooled by his own work. The guy could beat a black light, I saw it!!! That met not only mixing the paint the correct color to the eye, but adjusting the chemical composition to glow as original paint did under the black light. Crazy. Legend has it Jim had a pit in the back yard where he used to bury the trains. Crazy stuff, but to me the "soul" of the piece lies in all it's bruises, scrapes, and crud. I would prefer a distressed restoration to a super clean new looking piece. Of course i still buy those ripped up jeans.


----------



## silvercreek

What is the process to age a bike?


----------



## ohdeebee

silvercreek said:


> What is the process to age a bike?




Sorry, I can't reveal my secrets.


----------

